# New Colnago Master 30th



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

I recently purchased a new Colnago Master 30th in AD04 (art decor black). It is being built with Campagnolo Chorus 11 speed. I'm really excited. I've been riding carbon for the last several years but I'm making a return to steel. What's the best way to protect the beautiful finish? Wax? Bike Lust? Something else? Nothing?
Thanks in advance for input.
I'll post pictures when the build is complete.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a Master Extra Light in yellow, and YES you should protect the frame in particular the chain stay from being nicked from chain slap. Very bad dings to chrome if you do not cover it with something. Also, I put lizard skin clear sheets on down tube to protect paint from front tire rock spray, A MUST. Also, wax rest of bike so clean up is easy and paint has a film of protected wax on it. In my opinion the paint job is to nice not to do this. I realize its just a bike, but hey it's COLNAGO MASTER! One last thing, try to keep dry chrome does rust. My bike has only seen rain 2 times by mistake and was thoroughly taken apart and dried and cleaned right away.


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'll apply clear protective strips to the chain stay & underside of downtube (I hadn't thought of that). Colnago recommends a bike polish such as Bike Lust. Any thoughts?


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

You can use lemon Pledge. The spray kind in a can. The wax does wonders. You can also use Meguairs Ultimate Spray Wax but it costs more at $10 per bottle (and it is well worth it and it is what I recommend). Any other automotive spray wax would also work, but I use the good stuff. These keep everything ultra smooth. To clean, I wipe with wet cloth, and then WD40 and then wax.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

No problem Bikephelps, but you might want to go with the thickest protective strips for the chain stay. That chain really pounds the hell out of it. Thinking maybe paded cloth ones they sell would work better.


----------



## 3MC (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi,

Congratulations on your colnago, I'm interested in buying one as well. You mind telling where you bought it and how much? Thanks.


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

I recently purchased a 30th Anniversary 2013 Colnago Master frame ($3400) from Bicycles Plus in Coppell, Texas. They checked with the distributor & by chance the distributor had my size so there was only a two week wait. Colnago sizing is different, check geometry charts for correct top tube size. Wrench Science sells Masters & has the charts. I already had 11-speed Campagnolo Chorus & wheels. The result is by far the best bike I’ve ever ridden. It’s smooth, stiff, accelerates quickly and handles like it’s on rails. It’s also beautiful. It isn’t my lightest bike (19+pounds) but it rides much lighter than it is (if that makes any sense).
If you can appreciate the ride of high end steel, this is a bike to consider. This may not be the best bike available for everyone, but it’s the best bike for me.
Colnago Master frame
Campy Chorus 11-speed components
Campy Record hubs-Velocity A23 rims-32 DT 14-15 3X spokes–Continental 25mm tires
Brooks Swift Titanium rails saddle
Nitto classic handlebars
Velo Orange 120mm stem
Campy Record pedals
Campy Record aluminum aero seat post
Fisik handlebar tape
King water bottle cages


----------



## 3MC (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the great info. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Post Pics !


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Bikephelps said:


> The result is by far the best bike I’ve ever ridden. It’s smooth, stiff, accelerates quickly and handles like it’s on rails. It’s also beautiful. It isn’t my lightest bike (19+pounds) but it rides much lighter than it is (if that makes any sense).
> If you can appreciate the ride of high end steel, this is a bike to consider. This may not be the best bike available for everyone, but it’s the best bike for me.


Congrats on your Master 30th buy!

Ive a 2010 Master x light built up w Campy 11 and concur with your ride summary 100%! Mine is a size 52 cm weighing in at 18.1 lbs w/ pedals and no real weight weenie parts. 

To protect my frame, I picked up a fairly thick clear plastic tape at my local Ace hardware (not packing tape) for ~ $8.00 roll and cut strips to fit at frame surface areas prone to nicks, wear or road debris (under down tube, chainstays, back of seat tube, front forks. Ended up adding it also to seat stays, and top tube!)
I dont find the tape lines very noticable and would rather deal with these than paint chips or scratches. 
Also, only ride the Master on blue sky days for maximum chrome glimmer/bling in the sun- will take the rust resiliant C59 out if raining or damp 

If you look closely, you can see the clear tape on the frame in these following pics...


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Like the clear tape idea, however do you guys worry about the tape taking paint with it when you remove it?


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

Here are pics of my 30th Anniversary Master.
View attachment 275773
View attachment 275774
View attachment 275775
View attachment 275776
View attachment 275777


----------



## Oxo (Dec 8, 2012)

Bikephelps said:


> Here are pics of my 30th Anniversary Master.


Nice! My red one went on order today.

Is that the Velo Orange stem?

Cheers

Ox


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes. It's the -17 degrees.


----------



## Oxo (Dec 8, 2012)

Bikephelps said:


> Yes. It's the -17 degrees.


Thanks, that was my next question! 

Ox


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks very nice. Enjoy your new ride!
Reminded me that somewhere in my basement Colnago frame archives I have a Colnago Dream 57cm in the same AD4 color scheme. Maybe I should dig it out and build it up. ...always liked that paint scheme.


----------

